

Why I will never work out of an office again - avitzurel
http://avi.io/blog/2013/12/06/why-i-will-never-work-out-of-an-office-again/

======
grannyg00se
"since you can’t go out cycling when it’s dark you are limited on your
training time"

Did I miss something? Why can't you go cycling when it's dark?

~~~
avitzurel
It's dangerous! Usually early mornings people are really tired, I tried to go
out before first light a few times, I felt that I am endangering myself.

------
cyclingengineer
What's the name of the software you use to track your hours and productivity?

~~~
avitzurel
I use RescueTime: [https://www.rescuetime.com/](https://www.rescuetime.com/)

